# Help! So disgusting!



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

At this point I would probably keep him tethered to me when he's out of his crate until you learn his signals. My boy is very subtle with his signal. He'll go stand by the door for a second and then pace. We also have a doggy door which he caught onto really quick, but when he's at my shop I have to watch for his signals. He's about 5 1/2 months now. It can be frustrating, but don't give up! He'll get it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Teaching him it is wrong to go in the house takes timing. You have to catch him going in the house WHILE he is doing it, and then you need to ROAR "No!!!!", then scoop him up and take outside to finish, then praise him. The best way to do this is to tether him to you as has been suggested. Yes, it is a royal pain, and having a toddler makes it worse, but it is still necessary.

My puppy had vaginitis which made her pee every 2-3 hours all day and all night. I had to get up twice a night to take her outside. I did not sleep very much for her first year. She eventually grew out of it.

If I were to guess why your puppy goes twice, it is because he didn't finish the first time. I would keep him outside at least 10 minutes, telling him to finish. My puppy did go twice. Once on her own, then again when I told her to finish. I would not let her inside until.she went twice. You might try that.


----------



## Redd (Jun 26, 2014)

MiniPoo said:


> Teaching him it is wrong to go in the house takes timing. You have to catch him going in the house WHILE he is doing it, and then you need to ROAR "No!!!!", then scoop him up and take outside to finish, then praise him. The best way to do this is to tether him to you as has been suggested. Yes, it is a royal pain, and having a toddler makes it worse, but it is still necessary.
> 
> My puppy had vaginitis which made her pee every 2-3 hours all day and all night. I had to get up twice a night to take her outside. I did not sleep very much for her first year. She eventually grew out of it.
> 
> If I were to guess why your puppy goes twice, it is because he didn't finish the first time. I would keep him outside at least 10 minutes, telling him to finish. My puppy did go twice. Once on her own, then again when I told her to finish. I would not let her inside until.she went twice. You might try that.


Thanks for your response. I have caught him a few times "in the act" and done what you've described, but he hasn't quite gotten it yet.
The only word I use for poo and pee is "go potty" and I just keep repeating that until he poos and pees. But sometimes he will only pee, only poo, and rarely does he go twice. Sometimes when I ask him repetitively (because I want to make sure he gets all of it out), he just sits there and stares at me like "hello, I just went"..then he comes in the house in poops!
I will stay out longer like you said...10 minutes...maybe that will work.
Do you think I need to teach him a different work for poop, vs using "go potty" for both?


----------



## Redd (Jun 26, 2014)

kcp1227 said:


> At this point I would probably keep him tethered to me when he's out of his crate until you learn his signals. My boy is very subtle with his signal. He'll go stand by the door for a second and then pace. We also have a doggy door which he caught onto really quick, but when he's at my shop I have to watch for his signals. He's about 5 1/2 months now. It can be frustrating, but don't give up! He'll get it.
> 
> 
> Thank you. I will try the tether thing.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

*House Training*

You do not indicate that you reward him for pooing and peeing outside?
Most poodles are very intelligent. They can learn to poo and pee on command. When you take your boy out to toilet him. Say in a crooning high pitched voice "do pee pee" (or whatever your term might be) When he complies say "good boy" in the same voice and have a reward with you and reward him for his _Good _behavior. Likewise if he poos (they generally pee first). Each time he poos or pees in the right place say "good boy" in your approving voice (high pitched and crooning) and reward him. This must be done as he complies not afterward. He will not connect his reward with the act unless it is given at the _very_ time.
When he poos or pees inside say "NO" in a loud growling, low pitched voice and shoo him outside immediately.
You should not reward or punish him "after the fact." His mind will not connect anything that happens as little as 1 second after the action.
Very soon he will realize when he does as you wish he will be rewarded. When he does what you do not want he will not be rewarded and might be punished. With my latest girl I found that the "doggy rewards" were not all that well received. Her normal diet was of better stuff. I used chunks of Ham. I know its not good for them with the preservative and salt but she would fly to the moon for one. She would strain to do a small poo just to get the treat. Also the chunks of Ham in my pocket were clean and did not go rotten. I feel sure your boy has his favorite treat!
Nowadays she does it all without a treat or even a "good girl" but that is how they are everything is routine and conditioned. Other training can use the same technique.
Eric.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I sympathize with you. I know this is very frustrating. If you tether him, you will catch him in the act every time instead of just a few. If you cannot watch him, crate him as long as he isn't crate too much,. The idea is to prevent all unwanted behavior and to reward good.

I use "do your business" and " finish" for my potty commands. I also have hand gestures, and I give treats. If he does not go after the command, then no treat.

This will get better. Raising a puppy is a lot of work. That is why some people like to adopt older dogs.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

We found that a big treat reward with lots of praise everytime Chanter 'did his business' outside made for a better deal than doing it inside.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Put pottying on a command. Reward going outside. Keep him closely supervised when out of the crate. Here are links about how to teach potty on command and some other housebreaking tips.

http://www.poodleforum.com/23-general-training-obedience/78129-help-housebreaking-again-after-spaying-our-spoo.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/23-general-training-obedience/75626-please-stop-bells.html


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

tethering worked for me, but each dog is different. not all dogs need to have no yelled at them. i'm not even sure most pups understand that no in the situation you are describing means "not in the house." 

so tethering, interruption of the act of eliminating when done indoors, praising when done outside seem most logical to me. there is also the other issue of dogs that simply do not eliminate all at once and need to be out longer. mine is like that. he is old now, but when i walked him several times a day, he could end up pooping as many as three times (in three different places) on a single walk. i learned to carry a lot of pet waste bags when we did go for walks. 

i never did get around to putting elimination on command, but it's a good idea - especially useful if you're traveling, taking the dog somewhere in your car, etc.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I think that this is the key to your problem
5-He doesn’t seem to know that it’s NOT ok to go in the house. I thought that at this point he would know that the right place to go is outside?Like I said, he doesn't try to get my attention when he needs to go at all.

Housebreaking is a combination if teaching them where is the good place to go (rewarding him every time) and where it is forbidden to go ( not allowing him the opportunity to go in the wrong place without you catching him, and expressing your displeasure).
I think that I caught my puppy going on the rug maybe three times before she got the message, and that combined with treats 80% of the time when she goes in the right place, she has been perfect since a week after she got home. She was 14 weeks when she arrived, and is almost 5 months now.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

*Pavlov's Classical Conditioning*

What finally worked for my pup was that I set the alarm on my phone to ring with a barking ringtone every 2 hours and when it went off - brought him out and didn't come back in until he peed or poo'd.

I also learned his "hints" which are going to the door then to me then the door.

He has started to let out a single "woof" now as well.

Khaos is 5 1/2 months old and hasn't had an accident in the house in over 6 weeks except for a day when he had a medical procedure done.

ALSO - I used my carpet scrubber once a week and cleaned my carpets every Saturday with a mixture of a good cleaner made for pet urine (pet store grade) recommended by the vet.

He now stays in his crate 4-5 hours with no accidents, sleeps through the night with no accidents and the alarm is set for 4.5 hours - and as soon as he hears the dogs bark from the phone - he's at the door.


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh, and I also have rooms gated so he's never far from me. He's yet to discover my bedroom - shoot, I sleep on the sofa now LOL


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I would tether him to you for now, don't give attention to the accidents. If you don't catch him in the act, than just clean it up and move on. If you catch him in the act, immediately redirect him straight outside. If he finishes outside, praise praise and praise. Its not uncommon at all for them to go a period of doing really well and than take a step back. My girl picked up potty training super fast, and could go 4-5 days with out an accident when she was 3-4 months old. Than she went like 3 months with no accidents and then when she was 7-8 months old she had 3 seperate poop accidents in the house, but after that, the poor thing would let her kidneys float before daring to mess in the house..lol, and I trained he by the method I explained above. Sounds like you are really on top of it and even though it feels like forever, this part of puppy hood really does go fast..lol. Also like others suggested, make sure there isn't a medical condition going on like a bladder infection or something, but most likely its just a stage in his growth

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mantlady (Jun 22, 2014)

Zach needs a walk to poo 2-3 times when out side- I'm so happy to see this thread because this morning he went outside but no walk and did both, and then came in and left a big one by the wood stove! I am using a pet cleaner to get up the residue and then spraying the "mistake" area with a repellant. He has definite signals, too, whining and trying to go through walls and doors :cute:

I'm feeding him homemade twice a day and he has kibble free choice for now, and so he probably poops more because of that. He's putting on weight at a good rate, thankfully.


----------

